# Oldest boy found after a week!



## Vespa (Nov 2, 2009)

About three years ago my wife and I left the house for a while on a Sunday and there was a big thunderstorm that rolled through. One of our dogs, Snoot was very frightened of thunder. When we came back home she was wandering around outside. We had left a window open since prior to the storm the temperatures were very pleasant. Snoot had apparently busted through the screen to escape. 

We made a quick search of the house and could not find our oldest boy, Symyn. Symyn used to be deathly frightened of our two dogs and we thought maybe he jumped out of the tear in the screen along with Snoot. During the week we had put out flyers all over the neighborhood and kept walking and calling his name every day. On the following weekend, on Saturday I was out in the back yard to mow (and was keeping an eye out for him) and after a bit I see our little gray (well blue) and white guy wedged between our chain link fence and the neighbors privacy fence.

I noticed right away he had lost weight and was dehydrated. It was very hot out that day too. I took him upstairs where we had a bag of saline solution w/ valve and needle. A vet tech friend already tought me how to do it so I started giving him a saline drip to get him going faster. No more than about five seconds after I got the needle in and the saline flowing did he turn around and bite me in my right finger twice in rapid succession. VERY deep bites I might add. 

Well my finger looked like a fat sausage by about 8pm so we went to the emergency room. They cleaned up the punctures and gave me a shot and and a prescription for anti-biotic pills. I wound up paying 300 bucks but was all worth it to get our little guy back.

He's currently 14 years old and doing great. He is barely afraid of the dog now and is quite content to lay near him on the bed.


----------



## straylover (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats on the rescue!


----------

